# Looking for Breeders



## sti_guy (Feb 14, 2007)

I am interested in buying some breeders, so if anyone has any to sell, please contact me. Thank you


----------



## pygo_c (Oct 8, 2004)

Where u located?


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Good luck.....


----------



## sti_guy (Feb 14, 2007)

I am located in Saint Louis, Missouri


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

classifieds?


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

Welcome to the board. I happen to live in St. Louis too, and have breeders, but they ain't for sale. I could offer you a mess of fertilized eggs when they breed again though









They breed pretty irregularly during the winter, but when the water warms up again and they hit their stride, they breed approximately every 10 days.

Where are you at in STL?


----------



## m.a.t.t.L (Jan 2, 2006)

Try posting in the Classifieds, You will probably get more responses there :nod:


----------

